# My Best Friend Husband Passed Away...



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 4, 2008)

...and my heart breaks for her.  He passed away Saturday night while they were on vacation.  She called me last night to tell me and I feel so sad today.

I can't even imagine.......


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 4, 2008)

I am so sorry for your b/f loss!


----------



## PatTodd (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh my...while they were on vacation???????  My condolences to your friend....and to you.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 4, 2008)

Honey...I am so sorry for your best friend's loss and your loss.  Let's pray that the Holy Spirit, the Comforter, will comfort your best friend, her family, and you during this time of sorrow.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 4, 2008)

Highly Favored8 said:


> I am so sorry for your b/f loss!


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 4, 2008)

PatTodd said:


> Oh my...while they were on vacation??????? My condolences to your friend....and to you.


 
I know...it's so sad.  Thank you so much, sis.  I do appreciate it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 4, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Honey...I am so sorry for your best friend's loss and your loss. Let's pray that the Holy Spirit, the Comforter, will comfort your best friend, her family, and you during this time of sorrow.


 
Thank you so much.  We have been friends for 21 years.  Her husband was very special to me.


----------



## blackmaven (Aug 4, 2008)

This is so sad while vacationing..... you and your friend have my condolences


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 4, 2008)

blackmaven said:


> This is so sad while vacationing..... you and your friend have my condolences


 
Thank you so much.  I appreciate it!


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 4, 2008)

**gasp** Oh my goodness! My heart hurts.........

I'm praying for ya'll big sis.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 4, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> **gasp** Oh my goodness! My heart hurts.........
> 
> I'm praying for ya'll big sis.


 
Thank you so much...I know I can depend on you!


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Prayers to your friend and you. :Rose:*
*Wow, I can't imagine. Was he ill before the vacation or was it sudden?*


----------



## frizzy (Aug 4, 2008)

My heart goes out to both of you, too.  That's my question, was he sick or was it an accident?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 4, 2008)

KEWLKAT103 said:


> *Prayers to your friend and you. :Rose:*
> *Wow, I can't imagine. Was he ill before the vacation or was it sudden?*


 
Thank you so much.  He was well until Saturday evening when he complained of not being able to breathe right.  She took him to the hospital and they said that it seemed like he might have pnemonia or something so they were going to keep him for a couple of days.  She went outside of the hospital to make a few calls (you know you can't use cell phones in hospitals anymore) while they were setting him up in his room.  When she came back, they were already coding him.  He never came back.

Oh my goodness......I can't even imagine my loving, wonderful husband not with me anymore


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 4, 2008)

frizzy said:


> My heart goes out to both of you, too. That's my question, was he sick or was it an accident?


 
Thank you so much. See above post.


----------



## sharentu (Aug 4, 2008)

sorry to hear about your friend N&W, i will say a prayer for her.  be encouraged.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 4, 2008)

sharentu said:


> sorry to hear about your friend N&W, i will say a prayer for her. be encouraged.


 
Thank you so much, sharentu...thank you!


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you so much. He was well until Saturday evening when he complained of not being able to breathe right. She took him to the hospital and they said that it seemed like he might have pnemonia or something so they were going to keep him for a couple of days. She went outside of the hospital to make a few calls (you know you can't use cell phones in hospitals anymore) while they were setting him up in his room. When she came back, they were already coding him. He never came back.
> 
> Oh my goodness......I can't even imagine my loving, wonderful husband not with me anymore


 
*I can't imagine either and with no warning. *
*We all know it can happen, but when it actually does, it must hurt something terrible. I will continue to pray for you both.*


----------



## dlewis (Aug 4, 2008)

That's awful.  I know you've had alot of deaths lately.  I'm so sorry for your friend and you.


----------



## frizzy (Aug 4, 2008)

OMG, I couldn't imagine her return trip back home.
We have to cherish each day God gives us.


----------



## Renaylor (Aug 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your best friends loss and your loss. My prayers are with you all. My best friend lost her husband last year so I know it is very painful.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 4, 2008)

Renaylor said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your best friends loss and your loss. My prayers are with you all. My best friend lost her husband last year so I know it is very painful.


 
Oh, thank you so much Renaylor.  I so appreciate your post.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 4, 2008)

dlewis said:


> That's awful. I know you've had alot of deaths lately. I'm so sorry for your friend and you.


 
Thanks so much, D.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 4, 2008)

frizzy said:


> OMG, I couldn't imagine her return trip back home.
> We have to cherish each day God gives us.


 
Yes, she drove home yesterday and got back last night.  She couldn't sleep and we were on the phone for hours talking.

Yes, we must cherish each day and each other!


----------



## Puddles (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...and my heart breaks for her. He passed away Saturday night while they were on vacation. She called me last night to tell me and I feel so sad today.
> 
> I can't even imagine.......


 
My Lord!!!!

My heart, thoughts, and prayers are with her. I can't imagine how she is doing right now. Especially to lose her life partner while on vacation. Losing your life partner period is hard enough.

She will need the comfort of the Lord, family and friends. Thank God she has you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 4, 2008)

Puddles said:


> My Lord!!!!
> 
> My heart, thoughts, and prayers are with her. I can't imagine how she is doing right now. Especially to lose her life partner while on vacation. Losing your life partner period is hard enough.
> 
> She will need the comfort of the Lord, family and friends. Thank God she has you.


 
Thank you for your loving, caring heart...puddles!  I appreciate you so much!


----------



## Puddles (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you for your loving, caring heart...puddles! I appreciate you so much!


 
You're very welcome. I appreciate you as well. And I'm sure your friend does too. ((Hugs))

Girl in these last days and trying times.....we are going to need the Lord more than ever. Especially support from our sisters and brothers in Christ. The devil is busy and he will try _'anything'_ to steal our joy and faith.


----------



## Choclatcotton (Aug 4, 2008)

My heart goes out to you and your friend,  My Pastor recently lost his wife who was a great example to the women at church.  He misses her every day. May you find comfort in each others friendship and our prayers for the family.  This is something you can never be prepared for.


----------



## Spidergul (Aug 4, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with your friend, family and you.


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh, this is unthinkable

I was dreading even opening this thread, but want you to know that I've said a prayer for your friend.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 5, 2008)

shalita05 said:


> My heart goes out to you and your friend, My Pastor recently lost his wife who was a great example to the women at church. He misses her every day. May you find comfort in each others friendship and our prayers for the family. This is something you can never be prepared for.


 
Ohhhh, thank you so much...I so appreciate your prayers.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 5, 2008)

Supergirl said:


> Oh, this is unthinkable
> 
> I was dreading even opening this thread, but want you to know that I've said a prayer for your friend.


 
Thank you so much, Supergirl.


----------



## remnant (Aug 5, 2008)

My condolences to your friend and to you


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 5, 2008)

soun said:


> My condolences to your friend and to you


 
Thank you so much, soun!


----------



## A.Marie (Aug 5, 2008)

My prayers go up for you and your friend's family.  I'm sorry this happened.


----------



## springbreeze (Aug 5, 2008)

i'am so sorry about the passing of your BF husband, i pray that our Heavenly Father wraps her gently in his arm for comfort and you also.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 11, 2008)

Today is the funeral.  Keep us in your prayers.

Blessings to all who prayed for us!

Loving you all with the love of the Lord!

N&W


----------



## MrsQueeny (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that. I will def keep the family in my prayers. Q


----------



## sunnydaze (Aug 11, 2008)

So sorry to hear about that. (((hugs)))


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 11, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> Sorry to hear about that. I will def keep the family in my prayers. Q


 
Thanks, sis!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...and my heart breaks for her. He passed away Saturday night while they were on vacation. She called me last night to tell me and I feel so sad today.
> 
> I can't even imagine.......


 
Although you and I spoke about this earlier, I still want to express the heartache that I feel for your friend; her family and for you and your husband who are so sad.  

With all of my heart, I pray for the love that you have for each other keeps you comforted and at peace.  I pray for the healing of your broken hearts, to be mended in ways that seem impossible now.   My heart and love is with you and most of all, the heart and love of God our Father in Heaven, here and above. 

 

Sa'Rai'a...


----------



## Zeal (Aug 11, 2008)

My heart hurts and I feel like crying.  I lift you all in prayer.


----------



## shunta (Aug 11, 2008)

Im sooo sorry to hear this. My prayers go out to your friend and her family.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 12, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Although you and I spoke about this earlier, I still want to express the heartache that I feel for your friend; her family and for you and your husband who are so sad.
> 
> With all of my heart, I pray for the love that you have for each other keeps you comforted and at peace. I pray for the healing of your broken hearts, to be mended in ways that seem impossible now. My heart and love is with you and most of all, the heart and love of God our Father in Heaven, here and above.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much sis for your love and your prayers.  The service went well and she and her family are blessed.

I told her that I aksed you all to lift her and the family in prayer and all the responses and she cried and said to everyone *"Thank You."*

Love you, sis!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 12, 2008)

Zeal said:


> My heart hurts and I feel like crying. I lift you all in prayer.


 
Thank you so much, Zeal for your loving compassion!

Blessings to you, always.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 12, 2008)

shunta said:


> Im sooo sorry to hear this. My prayers go out to your friend and her family.


 
Awww....thank you so much, Shunta!


----------



## ~marti26. (Aug 18, 2008)

I am just now reading this and see that this happened two weeks ago. I am very sory for your loss. I know by now alot of the company and calls (support) has died down a bit. That may or may not be what you all need but I know that this is are the times when covering in prayer is so crucial. I just lift your friend up in prayer that the Lord brings comfort to her heart and soothes the pain and loneliness that I'm sure she must be feeling. I pray for you that God will give you the words or actions that will bring comfort to your friend as well as that you'll be comforted.


----------



## january noir (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...and my heart breaks for her. He passed away Saturday night while they were on vacation. She called me last night to tell me and I feel so sad today.
> 
> I can't even imagine.......


 
Oh no...    I'm so sorry to hear this for your friend and you honey.
My condolences and hugs to your friend and her family.   Man.
That's sad.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 18, 2008)

~marti26. said:


> I am just now reading this and see that this happened two weeks ago. I am very sory for your loss. I know by now alot of the company and calls (support) has died down a bit. That may or may not be what you all need but I know that this is are the times when covering in prayer is so crucial. I just lift your friend up in prayer that the Lord brings comfort to her heart and soothes the pain and loneliness that I'm sure she must be feeling. I pray for you that God will give you the words or actions that will bring comfort to your friend as well as that you'll be comforted.


 
Oh, thank you so much for your love and prayers.  I will certainly let her know that you have prayed for her and may the Lord richly bless you, continually!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 18, 2008)

january noir said:


> Oh no...  I'm so sorry to hear this for your friend and you honey.
> My condolences and hugs to your friend and her family. Man.
> That's sad.


 
Thanks so much for your love and prayers as well.  You ladies are the best!

Blessings, always!


----------

